# Tosa has grown up!



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Tosa has grown a lot in the past 4 months. Let me share with you this pictures where he is playing with the same ball, so this ball is a way to compare his growth!










Tosa at 2 months old

and now at 6,5 months


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pictures! Tosa has grown a lot! It's amazing to me how fast they grow up....

I love the pic. of him peeing....made me laugh! :biggrin: What a gorgeous beach for him to be able to play at. Thanks for sharing. :biggrin1:


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Love the ball as a way of showing his growth! Sooooo cute!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

thanks! I also have pictures of him pooping with the ball on his mouth, but i thought not to post it,lol. He can be for 20 minutes, doing absolutely everything with the ball allways on his mouth


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

BRT said:


> thanks! I also have pictures of him pooping with the ball on his mouth, but i thought not to post it,lol. He can be for 20 minutes, doing absolutely everything with the ball allways on his mouth


LMAO now I think you should post that pic!!!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

mischiefgrrl said:


> LMAO now I think you should post that pic!!!


as you wish!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

^^^^^
ound:ound:ound:


----------

